# What does SINE stand for please



## chillbot (Dec 21, 2019)

A few possibilities we came up in the chat room:

Sucky Interface, New Engine
Spitfire Is Not Excellent
Sorry, I'm Not Excited
Self-Important Network Engine
Sale Is Never-Ending
Standout Innovations: Nothing Especially
Stupid Idiot Nerd Engine
Something I'd Never Eat
Samples In a New Engine

Please OT can you tell me I will keep it secret. If not, I am coming to NAMM if only to harrass.

Feel free to add your own ideas.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh, I thought it had something to do with a sine wave. Because it's sound, therefore audio and so on... music is audible and I mean... nah stupid me


----------



## CT (Dec 21, 2019)

Offended, reported.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 21, 2019)

miket said:


> Offended, reported.


Literally no idea if you are serious


----------



## CT (Dec 21, 2019)

I am usually not!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 21, 2019)

miket said:


> I am usually not!


Whole VI-C usually isn't


----------



## Maxime Luft (Dec 21, 2019)

Actually:
Success In Numeracy Education

But could have been
Sampled Instruments Network Engine
Or just simply Sine as a word... Who knows


----------



## I like music (Dec 21, 2019)

Staypuft Is New, Excellent!

Two days later ...

Staypuft Is Now Evil


----------



## clisma (Dec 21, 2019)

Sitting Is Now Excruciating

I leave to you to guess why.


----------



## teclark7 (Dec 21, 2019)

SINE = Sine Involves No Etymology


----------



## tebling (Dec 21, 2019)

Sample Investment Never Ends


----------



## chillbot (Dec 21, 2019)

tebling said:


> Sample Investment Never Ends


Brilliant. I think this is the clear winner.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 21, 2019)

Stool is not edible.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 21, 2019)

Ew. Where's that dislike button at.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 21, 2019)

Stupid Insane Nuclear Eggplant


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 21, 2019)

Sinterklaas Is Niet Echt


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 22, 2019)

It could very well be a backronym. Or a lackronym (or word that looks like an acronym but isn’t).

I would guess it’s this:
Sampled Instrument Network Engine.

Or maybe:
Spermatorrhoea Ichthyoacanthotoxism Novercaphobic Eellogofusciouhipoppokunurious
🤔


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 22, 2019)

Sex Is Not Everything.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 22, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Sex Is Not Everything.



Or in my case, Sex Is Non Existent


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 22, 2019)

wow. things took a sad turn in here...


----------



## I like music (Dec 22, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Or in my case, Sex Is Non Existent



Lucky bastard. Now you have lots of time to do music.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 22, 2019)

ok, Sampling Is Nourishingly Empowering


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 22, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Or in my case, Sex Is Non Existent


I hear there’s a new sample library coming out soon. It’s the Spitfire Audio Piccolo Violin Infinitesimal Edition:


----------



## mikeh-375 (Dec 22, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> It could very well be a backronym. Or a lackronym (or word that looks like an acronym but isn’t).
> 
> I would guess it’s this:
> Sampled Instrument Network Engine.
> ...



Spermatorrhoea Ichthyoacanthotoxism Novercaphobic Ee*ll*ogofusciouhipoppokunurious

Tsssk, @Zedcars there is only one 'L' in that last word and the use of an adjective at the end of that phrase is nonsensical...I mean call me old school, but it's as bad as starting the answer to a question with the word 'so'....so there.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 22, 2019)

mikeh-375 said:


> Spermatorrhoea Ichthyoacanthotoxism Novercaphobic Ee*ll*ogofusciouhipoppokunurious
> 
> Tsssk, @Zedcars there is only one 'L' in that last word and the use of an adjective at the end of that phrase is nonsensical...I mean call me old school, but it's as bad as starting the answer to a question with the word 'so'....so there.


Damn, always making that mistake! 

Duly noted.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 22, 2019)

Swag is nicely edited?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 22, 2019)

Oh no...is this the new “n”?


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 22, 2019)

I heard in the beginning its meaning was "Size Is Not Everything". But then they made the biggest brass library, so they decided to keep it a secret.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 22, 2019)

Silence Is Not Empty.

Kinda Zen Buddhism way of considering scoring...


----------



## Saxer (Dec 22, 2019)

At least in know what „Play“ stands for.
Pro launches any year


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2019)

Sine is latin for "without" so you're looking for something that's not there


----------



## Akarin (Dec 22, 2019)

Saxer said:


> At least in know what „Play“ stands for.
> Pro launches any year



Right after Half-Life 3.


----------



## VinRice (Dec 22, 2019)

Socially Inept Nerd Entertainment...


----------



## VinRice (Dec 22, 2019)

Actually Socially Inept Nerd Entertainer would be better. I think that's going on my Passport.


----------



## David Cuny (Dec 22, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> Oh no...is this the new “n”?


SINE is not en.


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 25, 2019)

Please do keep the hilarious speculations coming. Meanwhile I have another speculation that their software is going through the names of waveforms. In the fifth episode of "making of" they refer to their sample audio workstation (SAW) software that they are using you edit sample sessions. I think they also mentioned that in their NAMM event a while ago.

So if SAW is their sample editing software and SINE is their sample player, then maybe Junkie XL really wasn't joking about the triangle library 😁


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 25, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> Please do keep the hilarious speculations coming. Meanwhile I have another speciation that their software is going through the names of waveforms. In the fifth episode of "making of" they refer to their sample audio workstation (SAW) software that they are using you edit sample sessions. I think they also mentioned that in their NAMM event a while ago.
> 
> So if SAW is their sample editing software and SINE is their sample player, then maybe Junkie XL really wasn't joking about the triangle library 😁


Guess you got it square right.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Dec 25, 2019)

Spielen ist Nudeln, Einstein.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 25, 2019)

I already made a video about this! 😁


----------



## Oliver (Dec 26, 2019)

i like the flute player


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 26, 2019)

Steel beams
Inside Job
New World Order
Ever Tried DMT

somebody somewhere is sitting in the toilet stoned, watching joe Rogan wearing his infowars shirt. We all know "that" guy.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 27, 2019)

so none of you really bothered and googled the word to find that it means _"the trigonometric function that is equal to the ratio of the side opposite a given angle (in a right-angled triangle) to the hypotenuse" _...?which even makes more nonsense!🙃


----------



## jason.d (Dec 27, 2019)

Shockingly intense, naturally exotic.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 31, 2019)

SINE= Sine Is Not Explainable. Case closed! Let's move on with our lives everyone.._(hmm....now what does "kontakt" stand for?🤔)_


----------



## theiss1979 (Dec 31, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> _(hmm....now what does "kontakt" stand for?🤔)_



German for "contact", obviously.
_(... and yes, I'm fun at parties...  )_


----------



## John Longley (Jan 7, 2020)

Shitty Investments Never Ending ?


----------



## lumcas (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## bill5 (Jan 8, 2020)

miket said:


> Offended, reported.


People easily offended offend me.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 8, 2020)

givemenoughrope said:


> Stupid Insane Nuclear Eggplant


Beat me to it!


----------



## CT (Jan 8, 2020)

bill5 said:


> People easily offended offend me.



Oh yeah? Well people easily offended by people being easily offended offend me.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh yeah????? Well.....I'm offended...I mean, people who offend.....um.....

Oh fuck it


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 8, 2020)

miket said:


> Oh yeah? Well people easily offended by people being easily offended offend me.





bill5 said:


> Oh yeah????? Well.....I'm offended...I mean, people who offend.....um.....
> 
> Oh fuck it


That's it. Drama zone.


----------



## novaburst (Jan 12, 2020)

*S*witching play engines 
*I*s
*N*ever
*E*asy

🎹🎼


----------



## tokatila (Jan 12, 2020)

*S*pitfire
*I*s
*N*ot
*E*xcited

(except Paul, he's always)


----------



## KEM (Feb 10, 2020)

Chillbot has no chill


----------



## Eptesicus (Feb 11, 2020)

Sorry I'm Not Erect


----------



## sIR dORT (Feb 14, 2020)

KEM said:


> Chillbot has no chill


Chillbot invented chill


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 14, 2020)

Something I Never Expected


----------



## chillbot (Jun 12, 2020)

all thi*S* t*I*me and *N*obody y*E*t knows.



KEM said:


> Chillbot has no chill



Also that hurts man.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 12, 2020)

chillbot said:


> all thi*S* t*I*me and *N*obody y*E*t knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Also that hurts man.


Sorry I Necro Everything


----------



## novaburst (Jun 13, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Sorry I Necro Everything



*S*implicity

*I*S

*N*ear

*E*xceptional


----------



## Inventio (Jun 13, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Sinterklaas Is Niet Echt


Niet waar


----------



## Inventio (Jun 13, 2020)

SINE (Kontakt) 
in Latin


----------



## novaburst (Jun 14, 2020)

*S*urly 

*I*nspire 2

*N*ear 

*E*xpectancy






Or maybe Berlin Woodwinds


----------



## saboo (Jun 30, 2020)

S- ubscribe
I- to my youtube channel please
N-
E-


----------



## chillbot (Dec 20, 2021)

Two years later did we ever figure this out?

credit michaelt:

Sorry It's Not Excellent
So It's N, Exciting!
SINE Isn't Noam Endorsed

credit jdiggity:

Sampling In a New Era

credit chillbot:

Shit, It Never Ends


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 20, 2021)

Surely It’s N Eh?


----------



## KEM (Dec 20, 2021)

Succulent Intestines Negating Excrement


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 20, 2021)

Software Improvements Not Expected


Sample Imperfections Need Editing


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 20, 2021)

S-ales growth will
I-ncrease our
N-ext
E-xpansion!

S- wartzer's
I- ncome
N- eeds to
E- plode

S-pitfire
I-s
N-OT
E-xemplary!

S- ymphonic
I- nstruments of the
N- ext
E- ra

S-ample
I-ntelligence
N-OT
E-xuses

S-uch
I-mpressive
N-ew
E-arnings!

S-onically
I-mmersive
N-eural
E-ngagement


----------



## John Longley (Dec 20, 2021)

Sampling Is Not Economical


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 20, 2021)

Solid Intentions Naff Execution


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 21, 2021)

Software Insects Never End


----------



## novaburst (Dec 21, 2021)

*S*oftware. 

*I*ntegrations

*N*ext

*E*ra


----------

